# first time rehandle (forgie)



## ramenlegend (Dec 31, 2013)

My first rehandle attempt of a forgecraft 10 inch chef knife. I now know why people leave it to the professionals. It will be awhile before I try to do one of these bad boys again.


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks good to me!


----------



## mkriggen (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks good to me. What's the wood?

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 31, 2013)

don't know why others guys says it's good while it's outstanding! Super nice Forgecraft


----------



## ramenlegend (Dec 31, 2013)

The wood is a stabilized maidou scale (?) from jantz. I wanted to go very simple and cheap. I would have spent more money the wood if I had known how long the process was going to take. I thought I ruined the thing about 10 times:scared4:. Rick's rehandle video was my tutorial, extremely helpful.


----------



## crunchy (Dec 31, 2013)

that's at beaut! great job man


----------



## tomsch (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## andre s (Dec 31, 2013)

this looks great! 
don't wait* too *long for the next one...
i can't get enough of seeing people's work
good job


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice. What tools did you use? 

Rehandling can be a very messy and ugly project, until you get that final shape. I get excited as I'm hand sanding; and rubbing the oil finish in releases the beauty of your efforts.

Keep it up!


----------



## ramenlegend (Dec 31, 2013)

I used the cheapest sander and drilled press from harbor freight and some belts from amazon. The worst part was drilling the tang, it took FOREVER and I felt like I was getting nowhere.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 31, 2013)

Try heating it with a torch, just until it glows, than dip it in water. The distempering makes it much easier.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 31, 2013)

that looks really nice to me!


----------



## Burl Source (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks good to me as well.
90% sure the wood is Madrone Burl.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 31, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> Looks good to me as well.
> 90% sure the wood is Madrone Burl.



That's what I thought, too, but what do I know... In any case, very nice work on the Forgie!

Stefan


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 1, 2014)

That looks good. I must have broken like 20 drill bits on my first attempt at rehandling a forgie. It was very frustrating. Yours turned out much better than my first.


----------

